# Old Hickory Sheds...as a Tack Room



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I just thought I would share some pictures of the tack and feed room I got. I am pleased as punch to finally have a room for my stuff instead of hauling my tack in and out of the spare bedroom in the back of the house, and feeding out of the garage (which is also my husband's art studio ).
We ended up going with Old Hickory Sheds and I am pretty satisfied with it. There was a small hiccup in the delivery, and it was about 3 weeks late since their driver quit and they had to bring someone in from Montana. It came unfinished and we added rafters to make a small cold attic space, insulated, panneled and painted the interior.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Love it! I would love to have a tack shed like that.


----------



## mnevans (Apr 13, 2014)

love it also! have fun setting your new tack shed up! Please post after pictures of the tack shed all put together on the inside?!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Let us know when you need a bigger shed. I laughed myself when a 40' x 12' office trailer was set up in my yard. What would I do with all that space. As always happens, horse stuff seemed to move in of it's own accord. Two saddles became 8, two bridles became too many and too many halters. Oh, add a few trunks, comfy chairs,...........and on and on.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Your tack room is sooo neat! I reorganize mine about once a year and it stays neat for maybe a week before hubby goes in and rearranges it again so I can't find anything. If I can ever talk him into remodeling the barn again we're going to have his and her tack rooms. LOL


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like that shed, now what is behind the name, Old Hickey shed?


----------

